# The mantis family 2021



## Mantis Lady (Feb 1, 2021)

New year, new mantids  will be coming to me. it  will be a male and a female Sphodromantis.







Is not the mantis I will get. But male and female will be L6


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 1, 2021)

Congrats!! I’m excited to see them! Idea on names?


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 2, 2021)

They r absolutely gorgeous!  

Cant wait to see!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 3, 2021)

They are arriving  today and I don't have names yet. Their homes are ready. I wasnt suspecting them to come this fast, lol

If you have suggestions for names, let me know


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 3, 2021)

Male is brown, female molted during transit and she is green. I hope the male wont loose his brown color.

Pics come later, let them get used to their homes first


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 4, 2021)

This is the female. (she dont have a name yet) She is enjoying her half roach.






Here is the male. He has pink eyes, but fits with his color. I hope he will keep his colors






 If  you have cool name suggestions let me know.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 5, 2021)

how about velvet for the female and tuxedo for the male?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 5, 2021)

Sage and Tux maybe?


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 5, 2021)

Sage and tuxedo?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 5, 2021)

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> Sage and tuxedo?


I prefer Tux to tuxedo, sounds a bit less formal and more boyish


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 5, 2021)

kk srry

i agree


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 7, 2021)

Hehe, "Tux" sounds ok for Male. think he will be named Tux

Still thinking about female name


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 7, 2021)

what about yimir


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 7, 2021)

yimir &amp; tux?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 2, 2021)

The female is named Cara. They are both doing good. Eating well. Tux had a good molt last week. He is still brown. Cara is very curious. when i mist of drop food in here home, She comes out to explore. I hope i can post some pictures soon to show them.

Hissing roach neyteri  died. Ateyo had banned her out of their home. She is resting forever in the mantis cemetary in my garden. I have still her offspring and a female of that group will carry her name. ( but think most of them are males)


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 5, 2021)

Here are the pics of the 2 mantids:




  Cara




  Tux


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 12, 2021)

I had 2 molts today. In de morning Cara molted and in the evening Tux molted. They both had a good molt and have grown bigger. think it is time to buy bigger grashoppers for them.






Cara was done with molting.

Tux is busy drying up. pic is blurry because he decided to molt on lid and didn't want to disturb him


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 30, 2021)

A little update on Cara and Tux: they are both doing well and eating/hunting ok. i need to make pics of them soon, you can so how they look now. I  think/hope Tux will keep his brown color. Wondering how he will look when he is grown up.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 12, 2021)

Tux molted last night and he is subadult now.  Cara is getting swollen wingbuds. she is preparing for her last molt. little mantids grow big






Tux before his molt. Handsome like always






Tux is a mantis teenager now. Here he is busy drying up

No new pics of Cara yet, She wasnt in a good spot to take a good pic. she was hiding most of the time behind the fake leaves.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 17, 2021)

Cara a few days ago, still without wings. This afternoon she molted to adult and has wings now. They grow up so fast. Somehow Tux don't hunt his prey anymore. I had to force feed him to get some food in his belly. prefer they hunt their food. but dont like to look at thin abdomens.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 28, 2021)

Long time i have posted here.

Time for an update of my couple of mantids. Tux did molt this morning. He is in the drying up fase now at this moment of writing.






Cara is a walking stomach on 6 legs. Think she is going to lay an infertel ooth soon






She was so hungry she grabbed the grasshopper out of my hand.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 30, 2021)

Tux has his wings and he is stil hansome. I think Cara can't resist a hansome guy like Tux. Need to take a good picture how he looks now


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 5, 2021)

Last week we had nice sunny and warm weather so I took Cara outside. here a pic  of Cara walking on my leg






She is fat enough for not flying away  Tux i couldnt take outside sadly enough. He could fly away.

Tux is eating his first dinner after molt: he didnt eat the whole grasshopper but he ate good. I think he his a hansome mantis.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 28, 2021)

Love is in the air.

Tux and Cara are mating. A good connection. Cara ia eating a roach so she hopefully not eating Tux his head. She didn't eat Tux his head , I could remove him before she was done with her roach. I think her next ooth will be fertile. I dont want Tux to be eaten.

I don't know if I should mate them again, but someone of you would know what is best.






   Good connection. Tux really fast jumped on her and could connect fast. Cara was calling to him, so they both were in the right mood.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 30, 2021)

Somehow Cara is  restless, agitated. I hope she can find rest so she can lay her ooth. Dont know if this is normal with a mated females?

Was the first succes full mating I have seen since I am keeping them


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 5, 2021)

Cara is still stressed. My poor girl must lay her ooth


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 12, 2021)

And she is laying her ooth now. I am  proud of my girl,  Won't desturb her and it is a huge ooth. It needs to dry now. Think Cara is hungry now. Think i should treat the ooth if it is a fertile one. hope Cara en Tux will be living on in their kids..

and a bad thing happens too: Tux is dying...


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 12, 2021)

cara took some hours to lay her ooth






Here is the big ooth. A piece of mantis art. Hope it is fertile.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 15, 2021)

Cara died last night.  she gave me 3 ooths. I hope they are fertile. Dont know how long it will take before they hatch. does someone of you know how long till te first ooth hatches? Is is boring be without an alive mantis.

Somehow her 2 of her legs was turning black till the knee. But she kept a good appetite till her dead. she had a good mantis life. She even mated with Tux


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Sep 15, 2021)

Wow their ooths look very odd, they where all in great hands, cara must have had a long happy life


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 16, 2021)

All her ooths looks like the one in picture.  

Cara had a very long life. She has done all the things that is posible in a mantis life. Now I am waiting for her and Tuxs  offspring


----------



## hysteresis (Sep 22, 2021)

Little Mantis said:


> Somehow Cara is  restless, agitated. I hope she can find rest so she can lay her ooth. Dont know if this is normal with a mated females?
> 
> Was the first succes full mating I have seen since I am keeping them


Hi @Little Mantis! Kinda late. Yes! A female preparing to lay her ooth will transit up and down, back an forth, restlessly looking for "the spot".


----------



## hysteresis (Sep 22, 2021)

Little Mantis said:


> Cara died last night.  she gave me 3 ooths. I hope they are fertile. Dont know how long it will take before they hatch. does someone of you know how long till te first ooth hatches? Is is boring be without an alive mantis.
> 
> Somehow her 2 of her legs was turning black till the knee. But she kept a good appetite till her dead. she had a good mantis life. She even mated with Tux


6 weeks, give or take. Faster, if kept warmer. Her first ooth should have hatched a long time ago, yes? Maybe section the ooth with a razorblade, to see the condition of the eggs.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 7, 2021)

No hachting yet. I have treated the ooths like they were alive.  Left the oots with Cara till the end of her life but still no hatching  yet.. ik have 2 plastic mantids that I have put in chage. one to "guard" the ooths. I left them where Cara have layed them on the lid. I miss having life mantids at home and I am tempted to buy a couple again


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 5, 2021)

I bought a new mantis today: Her name is Consuela. She is an Hierodula patellifer It was boring whitout one So i can enjoy her being with me. I hope she will get a full healthy mantistis life.

A pic of her I show later, I need more space to get photoshop working

edit:


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Nov 8, 2021)

Have any ooths hatched yet?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 9, 2021)

Sadly nope


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 25, 2021)

My girl is no longer green she has changed her color since her last molt. She is not big eater like Cara was. The grashopper is still alive. I should take a new pic to show her color


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 26, 2022)

hehe, I got photoshop working again. Time for a pic of consuela: here she is having her dinner: a juicy grasshopper.
Consuela is not a big eater for a female mantis. All the mantids (females) I have had before were stomachs om 6 legs. Laid very late a small infertile ooth.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 24, 2022)

Here another pic of Consula eating a grasshopper, she eats not that much she doens't eat the abdomens. I think that is the best part to eat i think, but I can be wrong. She likes to drink from a cotton swap, maybe i can take a pic when she drinks.

I was so temted to buy a mantis when I was at the pet store last week (I needed grasshoppers) but next week they are coming


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 10, 2022)

Consuela laid an ugly ooth but she was very hungry after it. I gave her a grasshopper and she grabbed it very fast en she is nomming now


----------

